# Winter



## veni_vidi_vici (Jan 17, 2010)

Well winter is on the horizon soon I'll be putting up my spearguns and will have nothing to do until gun season for deer opens..
Didnt know if theres a lot of car guys on here that meet up somewhere.
Where I was raised everyone met at a steak n shake on thurs nights to show their cars and swap stories. Ive heard of bayfront but it seems like a big ricer crowd with a lot of drama.
Thanks,
veni_vid_vici


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

burger king is still going strong man. on nine mile friday nights.


----------



## veni_vidi_vici (Jan 17, 2010)

Going to have to try that one out. Big mix of tuners and muscle cars?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

do you have an ar for sale or trade?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

veni_vidi_vici said:


> Well winter is on the horizon soon I'll be putting up my spearguns...


Why? The best diving is during winter.


----------



## veni_vidi_vici (Jan 17, 2010)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> do you have an ar for sale or trade?


Yep, though someone is interested right now.


----------



## veni_vidi_vici (Jan 17, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> Why? The best diving is during winter.


True, clearer water anyways. But previous winters we have had a smaller boat and it tends to be rougher in winter. Plus too cold, Ive yet to breakdown and buy a wetsuit.
But it works for me, I got diving and spearfishing in spring/summer, and go deer hunting and rod/reel fishing in winter.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

veni_vidi_vici said:


> True, clearer water anyways. But previous winters we have had a smaller boat and it tends to be rougher in winter. Plus too cold, Ive yet to breakdown and buy a wetsuit.
> But it works for me, I got diving and spearfishing in spring/summer, and go deer hunting and rod/reel fishing in winter.


You are correct. A small open boat in winter is a b*tch regardless wether you're diving or fishing,


----------



## veni_vidi_vici (Jan 17, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> You are correct. A small open boat in winter is a b*tch regardless wether you're diving or fishing,


Ofcourse next winter should be a different story since this spring we should be completing my brothers 30ft scarab :thumbup:
And maybe for my birthday next ill get a wetsuit to do the winter spearing


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

You'll enjoy it. The colder water brings in the larger fish to shallower waters. Good luck with your brother's boat.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I always found the dry month of October to be the best month to dive. Clear water and a nice ride out to the site.


----------

